# أسرّ في أذنه



## Nona35

مرحبًا.
إذا سمحتم ما هو التّعبير الأدبي الّذي نستعمله إذا أردنا أن نقول أنّ أحدًا تحدّث في أذن الآخر، هل هو أسرّ في أذنه؟
شكرًا


----------



## Mahaodeh

أسرّ في إذنه صحيح، إلا أن يوحي بأن ما قيل سرّ
إذا لم يكن سرّا يمكنك القول همس في أذنه على افتراض أن الكلام بصوت خافت


----------

